# des Geistigen im Menschen, des Menschengeistes



## TheChabon

¿Alguien entiende la diferencia entre _des Geistigen im Menschen_ y des _Menschengeistes_? Ya entendí la oración --las angustias rigen el ennoblecimiento del espíritu, y al espíritu en sí. Si pudiera borrar el mensaje lo borraría. 

Muchas gracias.


So wie der Zahn des Hungers das rein physische Individuum antreibt durch dessen Beseitigung sein Dasein zu fristen, sowie Frost und Unbehagen ihn zwingen Obdach zu suchen, sowie durch diese und andre Nöthe er dahin geführt wird mit allerart Erfindungen ihnen entgegen zu arbeiten, durch Mühen sich und seiner Gattung Bestand und Gedeihen zu sichern, in gleicher Weise sind Seelenleiden uns eingeimpft, durch welche die Existenz und die Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen, und des Menschengeistes im Allgemeinen, bedungen sind. 

Así como la punzada del hambre impulsa al ser puramente físico a su remoción  y por ese medio a la supervivencia, así como el frío y la incomodidad lo llevan a buscar resguardo, así como estas y otras necesidades lo llevan a desarrollar todo tipo de invenciones para contrarrestarlas, a esforzarse para asegurarse su propia existencia y prosperidad y la de su especie, así también estamos imbuidos de _angustias espirituales_ que rigen la existencia y el ennoblecimiento de lo espiritual en el hombre, y al espíritu del hombre en general.


----------



## Geviert

Yo diría: 

_...que rigen la existencia y el ennoblecimiento de lo espiritual en el hombre y *del *(mismo) espíritu humano en general._

El genitivo (_die Veredlung des Geistigen_) se refiere también a _des Menschengeistes_, no a regir (_bedingen_). Aun si podría parecer un pleonasmo, ambos ennoblecimientos no quieren decir lo mismo. Se recuerde que el genitivo alemán puede ser sutil (cuando quiere): una cosa es el ennoblecimiento de lo espiritual (die *Veredlung des Geistigen* - genitivo objetivo) y otra es el ennoblecimiento _del _espiritu humano (Veredlung _*des Menschengeistes*_ - Genitivo subjetivo). Además, se note el detalle, el primer ennoblecimiento es particular (_im Menschen_), el segundo es en general (_im Allgemeinen_).


----------



## TheChabon

Entonces no entendí. 

[Por más que me rompo la cabeza, no logro ver la diferencia entre 'lo espiritual en el hombre' y 'el espíritu del hombre/humano en general'.]

Tan feliz que estaba.


----------



## Geviert

Ah, un intento de explicación de la diferencia convertiría la respuesta en una respuesta demasiado "cultural" (según algunos). Digámoslo brevemente de la siguiente manera: una cosa es lo espiritual que _puede _acahecer en el hombre (el* A*mor por ejemplo), mientras otra cosa será aquello que es propio del hombre (su espíritu) y le permite vivir lo acahecido (el enamoramiento, dicho psicológicamente). En el primer caso el espíritu puede prescindir del hombre o mejor dicho, no es un "monopolio de lo _humano_". Kryptisch gesagt: es el hombre quien necesita del espíritu para ser tal,_* no viceversa*_.


----------



## Spharadi

Estás seguro que  "Seelenleiden" es "angustias espirituales"?



> und die Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen, und des Menschengeistes im Allgemeinen,


Creo que "ennoblecimiento de lo espiritual en el hombre" es suficiente para transmitir el sentido de la frase. En cuanto  a  "... des Menschengeistes im Allgemeinen"  es un recurso estilístico que nada agraga a lo ya dicho anteriormente.  Du kannst getrost darüber hinwegsehen.  Las explicaciones de Geviert me parecen más difíciles que la frase original.  
El verbo es "acaecer" sin hache


----------



## TheChabon

Hay una fórmula que a los golpes descubrí en este autor, que no sé si es muy habitual, por la que usa una especie de propiedad distributiva, y dice por ejemplo cosas como (invento un ejemplo): 
la alegría y la tristeza de los victoriosos y los derrotados
para decir lo que con menos gracia sería 
la alegría de los victoriosos y la tristeza de los derrotados. 
En este ejemplo didáctico que me inventé la cosa es clarísima, pero aplicada a otros ejemplos la construcción no resulta tan obvia. 


Si éste fuera el caso, el mensaje de
die Existenz und die Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen, und des Menschengeistes im Allgemeinen,
sería
la existencia de lo espiritual en el hombre y el ennoblecimiento del espíritu del hombre en general. 

¿Capaz sea así la cosa?




Spharadi said:


> Estás seguro que "Seelenleiden" es "angustias espirituales"?


No. Intuyo alguna raíz Schopenhaueriana pero no encontré nada de qué agarrarme.


----------



## Geviert

Tal vez sufrimientos o malestares de la Psyche, interiores, espirituales, mentales.

 Si me citas Schopenhauer, mi explicación del genitivo objetivo/subjetivo no debería ser más difícil que la frase original (_pacem _Spharadi) .


----------



## Spharadi

Hagamos un poco de analogía: 
"el frío y la desazón  llevan al hombre a  buscar resguardo"
análogamente 
"Seelenleiden" o  "incertidumbres existenciales" o "pesadumbres del espíritu" son el requisito para un ennoblecimiento del espíritu en el hombre.  

"así también se nos dan incertidumbres existenciales (o pesadumbres del espíritu) que impulsan al hombre a buscar el ennoblecimiento de su existencia y su espíritu". 
Pienso que el esquema es  A ---> B 
Die Seelenleiden (A) bedingen die Existenz und die Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen (B). 
oder im Passiv:
Die Existenz und die Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen sind bedingt (bedungen) durch die Seelenleiden, die uns vorgegeben sind. 

Ob diese Erklärung Geviert, dem Metaphysiker gefällt?   

El estilo es *schwülstig* muy propio de la época.  Tal vez el autor del texto sea un representante de la Lebensphilosophie?


----------



## iaf

Sin ánimos de aportar a la confusión , entiendo que la analogía entre lo físico y lo espiritual repite a grandes rasgos la siguiente secuencia:_
(A) necesidad > (B) respuesta individual > (C) humanidad en su totalidad.

_​
(A) Hunger, Frost, Unbehagen > (B) Dasein fristen, Obdach suchen > (C) Bestand und Gedeihen für sich und seine Gattung.
(A) Seelenleiden > (B) Existenz und Veredlung des Geistigen im Menschen > (C) Existenz und Veredlung des Menschengeistes im Allgemeinen.

(A) Hambre, frío, incomodidad > (B) supervivencia, resguardo del individuo > (C) subsistencia y progreso del individuo y de la especie. 
(A) Angustias existenciales > (B) existencia y ennoblecimiento de lo espiritual en el hombre > (C) existencia y ennoblecimiento del espíritu humano.

A decir verdad, veo la misma (sutil) diferencia entre “das Geistige im Menschen” y “der Menschengeist”, que en su posible versión castellana “lo espiritual en el hombre” y “el espíritu humano”.
Saludos!


----------



## Geviert

> Ob diese Erklärung Geviert, dem Metaphysiker gefällt?



Natürlich! Lebensphilosophie macht immer schöner. (eine passende Analogie hast Du gemacht). 

Iaf: excelente análisis, claro como el agua. Se trata de una analogía por relación jerárquica, típicas de la Lebensphilosophie. Ahora no se puede decir que el texto sea schwülstig


----------

